# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  لماذا تم تقييد العقوبه ضد بكرى المدينه فى كرته هذا ظلم واضح@

## استرلينى

*لماذا تم تقييد العقوبه ضد بكرى المدينه فى كرته هذا ظلم واضح@
*

----------


## استرلينى

*هذا قصد واضح كل الاتحاد العربيه والافريقيه لاتقوم بتدوين العقوبات الداخليه فى كرت اللاعب حتى تتاح له الفرصه للمشاركات الخارجيه او الانضمام لاى نادى خارجى @ هذه الخطوه مقصود بها تدمير بكرى 
*

----------


## استرلينى

*اتحاد السوداني يصدم نظيره العماني بشأن”المدينة”
في يوم 10 فبراير 2020 2:28 م
 1,110
 مشاركة
الخرطوم: باج نيوزالاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم أرسل ردًا صادمًا إلى نظيره العماني بشأن الاستفسار الخاص بعقوبة المهاجم بكرى المدينة.

أفادت تقارير موثوقة لـ”باج نيوز” أنّ اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني وجّه خطابًا صادمًا لنظيره الاتحاد العماني لكرة القدم، أوضح فيه أنّ عقوبة اللاعب السوداني بكري عبد القادر تسري عليه داخليًا وخارجيًا.والاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم كان قد تلقى استفسارًا من نظيره العماني في الساعات الماضية بشأن العقوبة المفروضة على لاعب المريخ بكري عبد القادر في السابع والعشرين من أغسطس من العام 2019، والقاضية بإيقافه لستة أشهر و”10â€³ مباريات.وفق المصدر الخاص لـ”باج نيوز”، فإنّ خطاب الاتحاد السوداني لنظيره العماني أشار إلى أنّ العقوبة تمّ تدوينها بكرتِ اللاعب، وتطبّق في أيّ اتحادٍ أو نادٍ ينتقل إليه.

واللاعب الشهير بـ”العقرب” كان قد انتقل إلى نادي ظفار العماني في يناير المنصرم بعقدٍ لمدة ستة أشهر، قادمًا من نادي القوة الجوية العراقي.وسيبدأ نادي ظفار العماني مشواره في البطولة الآسيوية غدًا”الثلاثاء” أمام نظيره الجزيرة الأردني، وكان يعوّل على مشاركة اللاعب السوداني بكري عبد القادر في اللقاء.بكري عبد القادر حسب ما علم”باج نيوز”، فقد دفع باسترحامٍ عاجل إلى لجنة الانضباط بالاتحاد السوداني بهدفِ رفع العقوبة والاكتفاء بالمدة السابقة.

واللاعب في استرحامه أشار إلى أنّه يرغب في العودة بشكلٍ جديد ومختلف ويتطّلع إلى إكمال مسيرته الاحترافية مع نادي ظفار العماني والمشاركة مع في البطولة الآسيوية، مرحبًا في الوقت ذاته بالعودة القوية إلى المنتخب الوطني حال تمّ اختياره من قبل الجهاز الفني الجديد بقيادة الفرنسي هيويبر فيلود.ومنذ توقيع بكري عبد القادر مع نادي ظفار العماني عقدًا في يناير لم يشارك في أيّ مباراة رسمية حتى اللحظ
*

----------


## استرلينى

*يا سلام بكرى يشارك مع ظفار العمانى اليوم فى بطوله الاتحاد الاسيوى
*

----------


## MOHAMMED_MS128

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة استرلينى
					

يا سلام بكرى يشارك مع ظفار العمانى اليوم فى بطوله الاتحاد الاسيوى



 شارك اللاعب السوداني، بكري المدينة، مع فريقه ظفار العماني خلال الفوز على الجزيرة الأردني (1-0)، اليوم الثلاثاء، لحساب الجولة الأولى من دور مجموعات كأس الاتحاد الآسيوي.  وقد أُثير جدل حول قانونية مشاركة اللاعب في المباراة، في ظل تعرضه لعقوبة من قبل الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم.  لكن الاتحاد العماني لكرة القدم، أبرز في رسالة إلى أحمد بن عبد القادر، أمين سر ظفار بالإنابة، أن النادي حصل على البطاقة الدولية للاعب من الاتحاد العراقي، قادما من القوة الجوية.  وأضاف أن بطاقة بكري المدينة صدرت عن الاتحاد الآسيوي، دون ذكر أي عقوبة مسجلة على اللاعب.  كما أكدت رسالة الاتحاد العماني، أن العقوبات المحلية لا تسري دوليا، إلا في حال التصديق عليها من قبل لجنة الانضباط بالفيفا.
                        	*

----------


## MOHAMMED_MS128

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة MOHAMMED_MS128
					

شارك اللاعب السوداني، بكري المدينة، مع فريقه ظفار العماني خلال الفوز على الجزيرة الأردني (1-0)، اليوم الثلاثاء، لحساب الجولة الأولى من دور مجموعات كأس الاتحاد الآسيوي.  وقد أُثير جدل حول قانونية مشاركة اللاعب في المباراة، في ظل تعرضه لعقوبة من قبل الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم.  لكن الاتحاد العماني لكرة القدم، أبرز في رسالة إلى أحمد بن عبد القادر، أمين سر ظفار بالإنابة، أن النادي حصل على البطاقة الدولية للاعب من الاتحاد العراقي، قادما من القوة الجوية.  وأضاف أن بطاقة بكري المدينة صدرت عن الاتحاد الآسيوي، دون ذكر أي عقوبة مسجلة على اللاعب.  كما أكدت رسالة الاتحاد العماني، أن العقوبات المحلية لا تسري دوليا، إلا في حال التصديق عليها من قبل لجنة الانضباط بالفيفا.



 
*

----------


## alenani

*مشاركه بكري :-
تعرية للمخرف شداد
الذي يدعي المعرفة
*للتذكير*  
بكري لعب مع المريخ مباراة الوداد المغربي في البطولة العربية ولاعب الهلال بوي عندما تم إيقافه 4 أشهر لعب مع الهليل أفريقياً .. ويومها قال المخرف شداد أن العقوبة محلية .. وفي خطابهم للإتحاد العماني عندما إستفسروا الإتحاد السوداني نقض غزله وقال أن العقوبة محلية ودولية ..
شوفوا قمة الترصد والعبط 
لكن إدارة فريق ظفار العماني طلعوا يفهموا كورة وإستفسروا الفيفا وناس الفيفا قالوا ليهم يلعب طوالي 
إن شاء الله فوق شعيرات شداد والعقرب شارك اليوم مع فريقه ضد الجزيرة الأردني .. ويا شداد أشرب من المالح إنت قايل ناس ظفار ذي ناس مادبو وعلي أسد ومسجونهم سوداحرامي ومعاهم بتاع الأشعة خيري تلعب بيهم ذي ما عايز .. 
ليك يوم إن شاء الله .
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*[QUOTE=alenani;1082056]مشاركه بكري :-
تعرية للمخرف شداد
الذي يدعي المعرفة
*للتذكير*  
بكري لعب مع المريخ مباراة الوداد المغربي في البطولة العربية ولاعب الهلال بوي عندما تم إيقافه 4 أشهر لعب مع الهليل أفريقياً .. ويومها قال المخرف شداد أن العقوبة محلية .. وفي خطابهم للإتحاد العماني عندما إستفسروا الإتحاد السوداني نقض غزله وقال أن العقوبة محلية ودولية ..
شوفوا قمة الترصد والعبط 
لكن إدارة فريق ظفار العماني طلعوا يفهموا كورة وإستفسروا الفيفا وناس الفيفا قالوا ليهم يلعب طوالي 
إن شاء الله فوق شعيرات شداد والعقرب شارك اليوم مع فريقه ضد الجزيرة الأردني .. ويا شداد أشرب من المالح إنت قايل ناس ظفار ذي ناس مادبو وعلي أسد ومسجونهم سوداحرامي ومعاهم بتاع الأشعة خيري تلعب بيهم ذي ما عايز .. 
ليك يوم إن شاء الله .[/QUO


حقيقه والله شداد مخرف  والمصيبه الكبرى فى ادارتنا 
*

----------


## استرلينى

*امتدح مدرب ظفار العماني محمد عبد العظيم”عظيمة” مستوى اللاعب السوداني في فريقه بكري عبد القادر في مباراة الجزيرة الأردني، معوّلاً على أداء أفضل في المباريات المقبلة.واليوم”الثلاثاء”، فاز ظفار العماني على نظيره الجزيرة الأردني بهدفٍ، في مباراةٍ شهدت الظهور الأوّل للاعب المريخ السوداني بكري عبد القادر.وقال”عظيمة” بحسب الموقع الرسمي للنادي إنّ لاعبه بكري المدينة قدّم مستوى فني عالٍ في الدقائق التي شارك فيها.وتابع”أتوقّع منه المزيد في الجولات المقبلة”.وكان اللاعب الشهير بـ”العقرب” قد انتقل إلى نادي ظفار العماني لمدة ستة أشهر في يناير المنصرم.
*

----------


## عمر سعيد

*هسي في داعي للاحراج ده يا شداد
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ربنا نصر بكري المدينة على شداد ولجانه المتحيزة ضده

*

----------

